# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Good answer to "как сильно ты меня любишь?" - Help :-)

## Valda

Normally I would say "так сильно, что даже не могу объяснить"  
But it seems kinda lame. Do you have a good suggestion for a romantic answer?

----------


## Inego

Как можно дать романтический ответ на такой чудовищный вопрос? У меня бы от такого вопроса всё романтическое пропало  ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKS77fIJp7c   
На крылечке твоём
Каждый вечер вдвоём
Мы подолгу стоим
И расстаться не можем на миг.
"До свиданья", - скажу,
Возвращусь и хожу,
До рассвета хожу
Мимо милых окошек твоих. 
И сады, и поля,
И цветы, и земля,
И глаза голубые,
Такие родные, твои,- 
Не от солнечных дней,
Не от тёплых лучей -
Расцветают от нашей горячей
И светлой любви. 
Если надо пройти
Все дороги-пути,
Те, что к счастью ведут, -
Я пройду, мне их век не забыть.  *Я люблю тебя так,
Что не сможешь никак
Ты меня никогда, никогда,
Никогда разлюбить! *

----------


## Inego

Еще вспомнил песенку: "— А ты меня любишь? — Ага!"

----------


## Sibiriak

If my wife ask me -"как сильно ты меня любишь?"
I can to answer: 
1. Я очень сильно тебя люблю, милая!
2. Ты самый любимый человечек на всём свете!
3. Я люблю тебя очень очень приочень сильно!
А вообще я очень часто говорю моей жене, о том, что я её очень сильно люблю, и поэтому она редко сама спрашивает.

----------


## pushvv

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDqrTYns-mw 
В самом начале диалог есть - послушай (когда по телефону разговаривают)

----------


## Medved

Так что аж уши вянут.

----------


## Seraph

"i can't live if living is without you..." etc

----------


## Valda

> Так что аж уши вянут.

 Это саркастическое или можно так сказать?

----------


## Medved

Конечно саркастическое. Но между близкими друзьями с нормальным чувством юмора - вполне нормально. 
Если обстановка к шуткам не располагает - тогда лучше воздержаться от таких высказываний.

----------


## Lampada

> Это саркастическое или можно так сказать?

 Ты выяснила, от чего обычно "уши вянут"?

----------


## Valda

> Ты выяснила, от чего обычно "уши вянут"?

 I guess the whole thing means "so much so that my ears are wilting".  
I meant a real love phrase I can say in return.   
And I do know the song "На крылечке твоём"  - Used to listen to it a lot.  ::  But about the segment
"
Я люблю тебя так,
Что не сможешь никак
Ты меня никогда, никогда,
Никогда разлюбить!" 
I tend to avoid words like "разлюбить" in love phrases, even if it's "никогда не разлюбить". I like Sibiriak variants, but it's still nothing I could've come up with my own. Oh well , I'll keep it simple  ::

----------


## pushvv

Время появилось. Вот тот диалог: 
- Скажи, как меня ты любишь.
- Скажу сейчас. 
- Ну.
- Люблю тебя и на солнце и при свечах. Люблю, когда берет наденешь, или шляпу, или платок. Люблю тебя и в театре и на перекрестке дорог, в сирени, в малиннике, в клёнах, в берёзовой чаще, люблю тебя спящей, люблю работящей. В такси, в лимузине, в близи и в дальней дали. Люблю тебя в конце улицы и в начале. И когда ты на карусели, и когда идёшь пешком, и когда расчёсываешь волосы гребешком. В море, в горах, в калошах, босой, нынче, вчера и завтра, и днем и ночью, и когда ласточки прилетают весной.
- А летом как меня любишь?
- Как летний зной.
- А осенью, когда капризы всякие и штучки-тучки на горизонте?
- Люблю, даже когда ты теряешь зонтик =)
- Зимой, когда снег серебрист на оконной раме?
- А зимой я люблю тебя как веселое пламя.
- Быть у сердца люблю твоего, близко, рядом.
- А за окнами снег и вороны под снегопадом.
- Быть у сердца люблю твоего, близко, рядом.

----------


## Medved

Это кто-это интересно летний зной любит? Я предпочитаю прохладу с кондиционером и пивком из холодильника.

----------


## pushvv

Ну без летнего зноя прохлада не была бы на столько приятна. Значит любишь ты, на самом деле, летний зной.

----------


## Yulia65

Валда, а если просто, то вполне можно казать и так: я люблю тебя так сильно, что не выразить никакими словами.

----------


## wanja

Охренеть, как люблю!

----------


## Doomer

> I guess the whole thing means "so much so that my ears are wilting".

 It means that smthg sounds so bad, that you couldn't even listen to it w/o having your ears wilting 
For example: он так матерится - что у меня уши вянут

----------

